# Himalayan Salt Licks?



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Been seeing contradicting info on these. Are they necessary for good rat health or is it something that should be avoided? I know the himalayan salt licks are supposed to have extra minerals and stuff in it (hence the confusion). Thanks!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I liked the idea of salt licks and thought it would be cute to get one some point. However rats don't necessarily need the extra sodium. So I'd say skip it and get them healthy treats instead.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree to skip it. It is not needed and can actually be harmful. They do not need extra sodium at all.

Companys like to make money and will market and push the benefits of these crap products which are not good for our pets. Its sad  

Feed your rats a healthy diet they don't need stuff like that.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

That was what I thought. The main reason I asked was one of the girls at the Bosley's up the street said she had them for her rats (but this is also the girl that said boy rats don't need to climb and a single level was fine for them) and that they required it. Good to know my gut feeling was right


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah. As everyone said, avoid it. Most people/places recommend unsalted sunflower seeds/kernels, unsalted peanuts, unsalted pumpkin seeds, etc...


----------

